# VLC Media Player stopped working



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

Hi everyone, my VLC Media Player has stopped working. I found YouTube video how to fix the problem and followed the steps carefully but it did not help. 

Windows Media Player stopped working for me a long time ago. That is why I installed VLC which has been fine for a long time, until recent. 
My question is: do you know a real working problem solution for VLC, or can you recommend another nice Media Player that works with Windows 7?

I would much appreciate ANY help. 
I have 6 GB RAM. 64 bit operating system My browser is Firefox (latest version).

P.S. If by miracle I find a solution myself I will post here on this thread.


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I think you will get more responses if you give as much detail as possible of exactly how VLC 'has stopped working'. Does it even start playing the file you selected or give any sort of error message when it fails to work? You might also like to share the link to the You Tube video which is supposed to show how to fix the problem, whatever it may be.

I notice you are using Firefox and I have seen one thread here suggesting that some people have had problems with the latest version. Can you download a video with a different browser and see if VLC plays that successfully?

Finally, are you using the latest version of VLC, 3.0.1, because if you aren't, updating your version might help: https://www.videolan.org


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

> 64 bit operating system


 but is it Windows 7, 8.1, 10?

Also does VLC refuse to play files on your computer, files downloaded from the internet?


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

plodr said:


> but is it Windows 7, 8.1, 10?
> 
> Also does VLC refuse to play files on your computer, files downloaded from the internet?


Its Winows 7. It says in my original message.  
When I try to open MP4 attachment and play with VLC it is when I get "VLC media player has stopped working".


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

Laura7491 said:


> Hi everyone, my VLC Media Player has stopped working. I found YouTube video how to fix the problem and followed the steps carefully but it did not help.
> 
> Windows Media Player stopped working for me a long time ago. That is why I installed VLC which has been fine for a long time, until recent.
> My question is: do you know a real working problem solution for VLC, or can you recommend another nice Media Player that works with Windows 7?
> ...





TOGG said:


> I think you will get more responses if you give as much detail as possible of exactly how VLC 'has stopped working'. Does it even start playing the file you selected or give any sort of error message when it fails to work? You might also like to share the link to the You Tube video which is supposed to show how to fix the problem, whatever it may be.
> 
> I notice you are using Firefox and I have seen one thread here suggesting that some people have had problems with the latest version. Can you download a video with a different browser and see if VLC plays that successfully?
> 
> Finally, are you using the latest version of VLC, 3.0.1, because if you aren't, updating your version might help: https://www.videolan.org


Well, when I try to open and play MP4 attachment I get this error message "VLC Media Player has stopped working" Really not many more detailed involved. I can't play any MP4 and such, video. 
I have installed the latest version of VLC!!!
I did not try to use the other browser. I never use Internet Explorer. I may try Google Chrome and see what happens. 
This is YouTube video I followed: 



. I followed to the last step where I deleted VLC registry key.
P.S. I have no idea how to use Chrome to open MP4 attachment if all my mail is on Thunderbird, in Firefox.


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

Laura7491 said:


> Well, when I try to open and play MP4 attachment I get this error message "VLC Media Player has stopped working" Really not many more detailed involved. I can't play any MP4 and such, video.
> I have installed the latest version of VLC!!!
> I did not try to use the other browser. I never use Internet Explorer. I may try Google Chrome and see what happens.
> This is YouTube video I followed:
> ...


Please see attached file showing what I am getting when trying to open MP4 video.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I'm not using v 3. I read about problems, especially on Windows 10.

Try installing v 2.2.6 Umbrella. I know that works in Windows 7.
https://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

Laura7491 said:


> Please see attached file showing what I am getting when trying to open MP4 video.


Thank you plodr. I am gonna try it.

BTW following suggestions here I tried to open an attachment in VLC using Internet Explorer (vs Firefox).. No difference! Same result: "stopped working".

You gave me a link .. but what is it??? Different versions of VLC??? I am done with VLC.


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

UPDATE: I found VLC Umbrella and tried to install. It rerouted me to VLC 2.2. Fine. I clicked Download. See attached image please. When downloading it gave me a strange thing, that it was downloading 3.o.1 !! Why? I have no idea. Too confusing!!!! Well, I did download but surely enough it gave me the same: stopped working.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

When you click on 2.2.6, you end up here
https://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/2.2.6/
You want either Win 32 or Win64 (I'm on a 32 bit computer so I clicked that.
It brought me to this page
https://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/2.2.6/win32/
I clicked on the exe file and I got a popup for the 29.5MB download.
There is no way version 3 would download if you keep clicking on 2.2.6 version.


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

plodr said:


> When you click on 2.2.6, you end up here
> https://download.videolan.org/pub/videolan/vlc/2.2.6/
> You want either Win 32 or Win64 (I'm on a 32 bit computer so I clicked that.
> It brought me to this page
> ...


I downloaded VLC Win 64. I don't kniw what ou are talking about on 2.25. 
The version I tried to use id the last version of VLC which is 3.0.2.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

And I posted *v 3 has problems*, that's why I encouraged you to try something in version *2*, because I have it installed and know it works.


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

plodr said:


> And I posted *v 3 has problems*, that's why I encouraged you to try something in version *2*, because I have it installed and know it works.


OK. Sorry... I was confused... I will try to find ver. 2. So I am not the only one who has problem with VLC ver 3.0.2?


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

Laura7491 said:


> OK. Sorry... I was confused... I will try to find ver. 2. So I am not the only one who has problem with VLC ver 3.0.2?


I am back ... Installed v.2 but still no luck. Tried to open a video and got "stopped working".  If my Windows 7 program file is corrupted then I guess VLC will not work bc its Window's program.

I don't know if there is any non-windows media player out there until I probably get a new computer.


----------



## plodr (Jun 27, 2014)

I use VLC on android, linux and Windows. You just have to download the proper version for the device you are using. So yes, VLC offers non-Windows media versions.

I assume you are using a Windows computer because you mentioned Windows Media player. That player would not be part of an android or linux OS.


----------



## Laura7491 (Jul 23, 2011)

plodr said:


> I use VLC on android, linux and Windows. You just have to download the proper version for the device you are using. So yes, VLC offers non-Windows media versions.
> 
> I assume you are using a Windows computer because you mentioned Windows Media player. That player would not be part of an android or linux OS.



Hello plodr, I did not know that VLC offers non-windows versions. I gave up on VLC and uninstalled it. 
Well, I found a solution... I now open MP4 videos with QuickTime Player.


----------

